# Zero turn mower



## collardncornbread (Aug 5, 2011)

Just about to have the need for a new lawn machine.what is the best zero turn for the money. Needs to be a heavy duty mower. I am more likely to be hittin armadillo holes and briar patches than golfing greens.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2011)

About 4 years ago, I got a Cub Cadet ZTR 50 inch cut, 23 horse Kohler. It ain`t bad, but my next one will probably be a Bad Boy, or a Gravely.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 5, 2011)

Do a search on here...Hustler makes a great machine.  So does Bad Boy....but I'd stay away from the Briggs motor.  Kawasaki, Kohler and now even Honda is getting some larger engines.

Check out used machines in the fall...you can sometimes find super deals.  I found mine off of ebay.  Had to drive 4 hours to get it...but it was worth it.


----------



## fishbait (Aug 5, 2011)

Grasshopper, Ex mark, or a husky. All real good and heavy duty machines. Own a 335 grasshopper for the last 6 years. My dad has run over and hit more stuff that I care to remember. An it still run and works good.


----------



## pappabuck (Aug 5, 2011)

hustler or grasshopper. have a hustler 6 yrs old and a grasshopper from 1992. bought a bobcat last year, not sure its as good. these mowers are used hard on rough grounds.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Aug 5, 2011)

We just bought a Scag Cheetah 61" cut and Ive been pretty impressed so far with it. We got a good deal on it. It was a demo mower with just 12 hrs on it. Got it for $9100 out the door if I remember correctly. It was originally close to $11k with tax and everything at retail price I think. It has a suspension seat that offers a pretty nice ride. Not much difference from a turf tiger minus its belt driven instead of a driveshaft. But all that said I dont think you can go wrong with a Exmark, Scag, Bad boy, and so forth if you are buying a commercial quality mower and plan on spending a decent amount of money.


----------



## Todd E (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, I guess I am the red headed step-child here.

I run a Dixie Chopper and love it.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a grasshopper and while it is a rugged, mean mofo, I don't know if the engineering is poor on it or what but the removeable filter grate that goes over the radiator/air intake clogs up like crazy when I'm mowing and I have to clean it every 20 minutes or the engine will start overheating.

Granted, my model is about 12-15 years old with 1000 hours on it but still.....it shouldn't be like that.

That said, it has a monster steel deck on it that floats and never hangs up on a root or rock...and with the diesel engine, it does NOT bog down regardless of the grass height.

I'm sure Grasshopper has resolved this overheating issue tied to the filter clogging on newer models.  If not for that issue, this would be the ultimate mower for me.  It's darn near a bush-hog but can cut grass to very low levels.


----------



## collardncornbread (Aug 6, 2011)

THANKS FOR the ideas! Our old garden tractor has been with us for a lot of years,though we never use it for anything but cutting grass.I will.  Surelyuse all of your ideas while we shop. How user friendly,comfortable, gas/diesel,and also how hard it is to swap belts and blades.


----------



## CAL (Aug 6, 2011)

just a suggestion!
Look at a small Kubota tractor and then a finishing mower if you have lots to mower.Then you have a tractor to do other things with.A mower is just that ,a mower and will only do one thing.A really nice one is expensive.Enough money to buy a used small tractor and a finishing mower.I have a 17.5 hp Kukota and a 5 ft.Coronie finish mower that was 1000.00 originally.The mower has run 12 years and is good as the day bought.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Aug 6, 2011)

I have the HUstler Super Z commercial mower with Kawasaki engine.....

Lifetime warranty on the deck frame..
Fast, fast, fast. Tops out at around 16-17 mph...
Simple one belt system, no multiple belts to hassle with....
Extremely easy access to your oil filter and drain plug.....
Air ride seating......

I'm completely satisfied with it

They are not cheap though...

Good Luck


----------



## Todd E (Aug 6, 2011)

collardncornbread said:


> How user friendly,comfortable, gas/diesel,and also how hard it is to swap belts and blades.



0Turns are not that comfortable. Stiff from one end to other so you get jared around a good bit(if you spend much time on it and on  rough ground). Suspension seats with armrests are a must. They are easy to use. If I had a lot of acreage to cut at one sit and could afford it, I'd buy diesel. Belts and blades are easy, yet sometimes annoying. Some grasshoppers have the deck out front and those units decks tilt up. On a normal 0Turn, you must raise the entire front of the mower via lift or with a hoist(like I do).


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 6, 2011)

2 belts on my Hustler Mini Z 42"  One for the hydros and one for the blades. Both are easy to change.  Filter, oil & air filter are all easy to get to.  Blades are easy to get to.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 7, 2011)

For the money, you won't beat the Bad Boy!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 7, 2011)

collardncornbread said:


> Just about to have the need for a new lawn machine.what is the best zero turn for the money. Needs to be a heavy duty mower. I am more likely to be hittin armadillo holes and briar patches than golfing greens.



I've got a Snapper Pro. Six years now in my lawn service. Kawasaki 19 hp engine around 800 hrs. No problems.

Still, if you have the room and want something to provide multi duty, I'd definately consider CAL'S advise.


----------



## Robert28 (Aug 7, 2011)

John Deere 900 series. every review ive read about them have been positive and the guys who do lawncare for a living rave about them. i have a 910A 54" deck with a 22hp Kawasaki motor. been a GREAT mower and you would think it might be a bit underpowered at only 22hp on a 54" deck but it's not.


----------



## collardncornbread (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm still taking notes. Some great possibilities.


----------



## Firescooby (Aug 7, 2011)

Ran Hustler's commercially for 3 years and regret it. They are cheaper than the rest for a reason. Wheel pump and hydro pump issues.

Switched to Scag Turf Tiger and very glad I did. MUCH BETTER cut, driveshaft and no belt, very HD mower.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 10, 2011)

I love my Hustler mower.


----------



## Firescooby (Aug 10, 2011)

4HAND said:


> I love my Hustler mower.



Glad you do. You don't have Fescue down in Florida. The cut on Fescue was good for the first couple of yards, but the deck did not provide enough suction to keep the cut perfect as the blades dulled. I also think the wheel motors should be upgraded from 16cc to 21cc (may be now). Too big of a mower to push at 12-15mph with small motors.

My SCAG has been flawless!! I would rather have a Kawaski instead of the Kohler, but that's my fault. The cut is great whether it was the 1st yard or 15th. The SCAG also holds hills like a CAT!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 10, 2011)

Firescooby said:


> Glad you do. You don't have Fescue down in Florida. The cut on Fescue was good for the first couple of yards, but the deck did not provide enough suction to keep the cut perfect as the blades dulled. I also think the wheel motors should be upgraded from 16cc to 21cc (may be now). Too big of a mower to push at 12-15mph with small motors.
> 
> My SCAG has been flawless!! I would rather have a Kawaski instead of the Kohler, but that's my fault. The cut is great whether it was the 1st yard or 15th. The SCAG also holds hills like a CAT!!



You must have gotten a lemon........ We run a Hustler Z with a 72 inch deck and a 26horse water cooled Kawi and it is the best mower I have ever been on and I have ran a bunch of them. Hustler, Scag, Toro, Gravely, Steiner turf, John Deere and I have PLENTY of fescue as the areas I cut are not far from you....... I'll stick with a Hustler, I will agree on the Kawasaki motor.


----------



## Firescooby (Aug 10, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> You must have gotten a lemon........ We run a Hustler Z with a 72 inch deck and a 26horse water cooled Kawi and it is the best mower I have ever been on and I have ran a bunch of them. Hustler, Scag, Toro, Gravely, Steiner turf, John Deere and I have PLENTY of fescue as the areas I cut are not far from you....... I'll stick with a Hustler, I will agree on the Kawasaki motor.



My experience is with two different units.

Everybody has their favorites, mine is SCAG. Of course it was about $3k more, but I'm happy with it. 

I sold my business the first of the year but kept my TT.


----------



## Cobb Man (Aug 11, 2011)

Go buy your self a  Exmark with a kolher and be done with it. We average 800 hrs.  a year per machine. No complants here. The new lazer is the best one they have built yet.


----------



## wharfrat (Aug 11, 2011)

Been cutting grass for commercially since the late 70's. All of those commercial mowers are good. Go looking and beat somebody up on a good commercial z mower. I do like the kawasaki's over the kohler. sand will be your worst enemy. change filters and oil often.


----------



## win280 (Aug 16, 2011)

CAL said:


> just a suggestion!
> Look at a small Kubota tractor and then a finishing mower if you have lots to mower.Then you have a tractor to do other things with.A mower is just that ,a mower and will only do one thing.A really nice one is expensive.Enough money to buy a used small tractor and a finishing mower.I have a 17.5 hp Kukota and a 5 ft.Coronie finish mower that was 1000.00 originally.The mower has run 12 years and is good as the day bought.



Good sugestion. Especially if it is rough ground.


----------



## vowell462 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a small landscaping Biz and use the John Deere ZTrac series. 910a to be exact. Those machines are flawless. Heavy Duty. Very comfortable ride and low maintenance.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 30, 2011)

bad boy lightning Z commercial with Kaw water cooled engine.


----------



## safebuilder (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a husky xp with 27 kawasaki...love it


----------

